

Review my computer vision on the web article (now with a live demo) - rcruzeiro
http://raphaelcruzeiro.com/blog/2011/10/17/extending-python-with-c-using-opencv-on-the-web/

======
rcruzeiro
I wrote this article last year but only now I've set up a server with a live
demo. The ideia for this article came when I was studying OpenCV and C
extensions for Python and I decided to create a small proof-of-concept to see
how I could use this on a real app.

